# Steamed Little Neck Clams



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

If you like steamed clams, this is a good way to fix them.
What you'll need,per serving:
1 clove of garlic
real butter
1/4 - 1/2 cup of white wine
French bread
10-12 clams

Mince garlic,saute in butter,(don't burn the garlic) add clams, then add wine and cover. The clams will steam and open when cooked(don't over cook). 
Place clams on a plate and pour sauce over them evenly open a beer, tear ya a piece of bread, to mop up the sauce and dig in. 

Sam Adams light goes really well with this and Little Neck clams are small so it's sorta like more of an appetizer.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

There is a little hole in the wall joint called "Steamers" near Naples that makes short neck clams to die for.

I saved your recipe; thanks!!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I will have to try the clams this way, so far I have just done mussels this way! :dr


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

mikey202 said:


> If you like steamed clams, this is a good way to fix them.
> What you'll need,per serving:
> 1 clove of garlic
> real butter
> ...


This is my favorite meal to cook. I add finely chopped onions and olive oil as well, with just a tiny pinch of cracked red pepper. After all the clams are opened I pour the clams and broth into a big serving bowl and the spoon the juice and the clams onto pasta. I think it's called Clams Vongole. Whatever it's called it's my all time favorite meal.


----------

